# UHS MCAT MCQS



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

excreation of hypertonic urine in human is associated best with
a)glomerulus capsule
b)proximal convulted tubule
c)loop of nephron
d)distal convulted tubule

- - - Updated - - -

Which of the following part of nephron is under control of insulin:
a.	Proximal Convoluted. 
b.	Distal Convoluted
c.	Henle’s Loop
d.	All of them


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

I think for Ist mcq option (D) is right.
2nd mcq is confusing.


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

First loop of Henle
and second proximal tubule because The proximal portion of the nephron is responsible for the re-absorption of the most of glucose from the filtrate.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

annie you lost it all the best for next time,jamal your both answers are rite.

1)two capacitors of capacitance 0.3 micro farad and 0.6 micro farad are coonected in series across abattery of 6 volts the ratio of energies stored in them is 
a)1/4
b)1/2
c)2
d)4
2)consider a slab of dielectric about to be inserted into a charges two parallel plate capacitor suppose battery is disconnected its stored energy will
a)increase
b)decrease
c)0
d)infinite


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

hehehehehehe 
I still have to work very hard 
Physics ... No comments :dead:


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

h.a. said:


> excreation of hypertonic urine in human is associated best with
> a)glomerulus capsule
> b)proximal convulted tubule
> c)loop of nephron
> ...


1.loop of nephron .. 
because in this ( descendind loop) mainly water reabsorption take place.. causes urine to be hypertonic.
moreover the organisms excreting dilute urine have small loop of henle e.g fresh water fishes

plz clearify the statement of 2nd question
2.i guess proximal tubule will be correct 
because here gulucose enter into blood which by insuline affect. incase if insuline is not available then instead of reabsortion into blood vessels , gulucose will remain in the proximal tubule and become a part of urine ,as in diabetes mallitus..
well whats your opinion in this case??


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

you are totally rite


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

The basic principle of x-ray production by bombardment of electrons on metal target is?


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

h.a. said:


> annie you lost it all the best for next time,jamal your both answers are rite.
> 
> 1)two capacitors of capacitance 0.3 micro farad and 0.6 micro farad are coonected in series across abattery of 6 volts the ratio of energies stored in them is
> a)1/4
> ...


i think 
1.b
2.c
well i think so .. physics :?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

1) b and 2) is also b


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

h.a. said:


> 1) b and 2) is also b


but how?? 
as C= Q/V 
if V=0 then C should also be 0..:?

- - - Updated - - -

how is this .. explai??? i cant understand


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

the stored energy will remain in it because it is capacitor and use formula of energy

- - - Updated - - -

as we place slab v decreases due to polarization AND we know E=1/2QV so energy decreases


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

h.a. said:


> annie you lost it all the best for next time,jamal your both answers are rite.
> 
> 1)two capacitors of capacitance 0.3 micro farad and 0.6 micro farad are coonected in series across abattery of 6 volts the ratio of energies stored in them is
> a)1/4
> ...


1: 1:2
2: decrease
Right or wrong?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

yes you are rite


----------



## mantshaa (Oct 29, 2012)

the most imp function of troponin is to bind with
a)actin
b)tropomyosine
c)Ca2+ ions
d)all


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

mantshaa said:


> the most imp function of troponin is to bind with
> a)actin
> b)tropomyosine
> c)Ca2+ ions
> d)all


Ca2+ ions

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mantshaa (Oct 29, 2012)

its all


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

mantshaa said:


> its all


i think its ( c ).
if it dont binds with calcium ions then muscles contraction cant occur..


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

mantshaa said:


> its all


The question asks for the "most important function", so the most imp is to bind with ca2+, after which it cause tropomyosin to move from the cross bridges binding site of actin, so in my point of view, "ca2+" should be correct answer...
That being said please correct me if i am wrong. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

i think its all because all three funations are important


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

h.a. said:


> i think its all because all three funations are important


according to grammer the most imp thing is just one ... three things cant be most imp at the same time ...
there may be an error in the question statement ...


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

want urgent ans 
a wire is stretched by a force which cause an extension the energy is stored in it only when 
a) extension is proportional to force applied
b)cross section area of wire remain cont.
c)wire is not stretched beyond its elastic limit
d)w8 of wire is negligiable

- - - Updated - - -



Amna Amir said:


> according to grammer the most imp thing is just one ... three things cant be most imp at the same time ...
> there may be an error in the question statement ...


yes you are rite


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

Mcat 2012.docx 
MCAT 2012


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

muhammad qasi said:


> Mcat 2012.docx
> MCAT 2012


they have only 10 mcqs from biology


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

muhammad qasi said:


> Mcat 2012.docx
> MCAT 2012


i cant open this file..what now??


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

optical instruments: there are some questions from phy optics, can anyone please explain these questions:

1)what is magnifying power of a convex lense of power 40 diopter when used as magnifying glass ? A) 101 B) 10 C) 11 D)161

2.a magnifying glass is to be used at the fixed obj. distance of 2cm if it is to produce an erect image magnified 5 times its focal length should be :
A) 2.5cm B) -2.5 cm C) 5 cm D) none

3)a lense of 5 cm focal length is to be used as simple microscope to get clear image the obj. should be placed at :
A) 4 cm B)3 cm C)4.17 cm D)2.13 cm


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

*Optical Instruments*

ans 1. C
ans 2. C
ans 3. C

- - - Updated - - -

1.which provide pathogenesity to bacteria?
a) capsule
b) cell wall
c) slime 
d) all 

2.which one is smallest ?
a) rRNA 
b) mRNA 
c) tRNA


----------



## Mehreen Fiaz (Jun 20, 2013)

==Prince MD Khan said:


> The basic principle of x-ray production by bombardment of electrons on metal target is?


i think its beryllium ? is it right ?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Amna Amir said:


> ans 1. C
> ans 2. C
> ans 3. C
> 
> ...


----------



## Captian Ali (Jun 19, 2013)

how many electrons are present in toluene?
Ans is30. can any one justify it?

- - - Updated - - -

how many electrons are present in toluene?
Ans is30. can any one justify it?

- - - Updated - - -

the frequency of A.
C in pakistan is 10 cycles/sec 30 cycles/sec 40 cycles/sec 60 cycles/sec

- - - Updated - - -

how many electrons are present in toluene?
Ans is30. can any one justify it?

- - - Updated - - -

the frequency of A.
C in pakistan is 10 cycles/sec 30 cycles/sec 40 cycles/sec 60 cycles/sec


----------



## Mehreen Fiaz (Jun 20, 2013)

*Qs*

- - - Updated - - -

1.which provide pathogenesity to bacteria?
a) capsule
b) cell wall
c) slime 
d) all 

2.which one is smallest ?
a) rRNA 
b) mRNA 
c) tRNA[/QUOTE]


1) C 
2) B

- - - Updated - - -

1.which provide pathogenesity to bacteria?
a) capsule
b) cell wall
c) slime 
d) all 

2.which one is smallest ?
a) rRNA 
b) mRNA 
c) tRNA
[HR][/HR]

1) c 
2) b


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey all !!
Please answer this question !
What is the actual temperature in Haber process for the preparation of NH3 ??
400 or 450 ??


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

Nabeel Haider said:


> 1: 1:2
> 2: decrease
> Right or wrong?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


hey man. look at question. the insulator is "about" to be inserted. means it is not inserted


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

annie khan said:


> Hey all !!
> Please answer this question !
> What is the actual temperature in Haber process for the preparation of NH3 ??
> 400 or 450 ??


 it's 400


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

answer it with reason

1.cloning is an advanced technology for identical copies of individuals through
a) asexually transplantation of cloned cells 
b) asexual transplantation of gem cells

- - - Updated - - -

what is the difference between Biotransformation and Transgenesis ?
explain it..


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

*Transgenesis is the process of introducing an exogenous gene – called a transgene– into a living organism so that the organism will exhibit a new property and transmit that property to its offspring*

- - - Updated - - -

like clotting factors prepared in pharmacy by bacteria plasmids or other methods

- - - Updated - - -

biotransformation is a procedure in which bacteria , algae etc are used to transform heavy metals into simple minerals or may reduce their harmful effects

- - - Updated - - -



Amna Amir said:


> answer it with reason
> 
> 1.cloning is an advanced technology for identical copies of individuals through
> a) asexually transplantation of cloned cells
> ...


*Transgenesis is the process of introducing an exogenous gene – called a transgene– into a living organism so that the organism will exhibit a new property and transmit that property to its offspring
*like clotting factors prepared in pharmacy by bacteria plasmids or other methods
biotransformation is a procedure in which bacteria , algae etc are used to transform heavy metals into simple minerals or may reduce their harmful effects

am i right ? you check my page on facebook


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

ali3 said:


> *Transgenesis is the process of introducing an exogenous gene – called a transgene– into a living organism so that the organism will exhibit a new property and transmit that property to its offspring*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


is bio transformation the same as bio degradation ??

kindly post here the link of your facebook page..


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/ENTRY-TEST-Questions/662440783783747


----------



## Mehreen Fiaz (Jun 20, 2013)

its exact 450...!

- - - Updated - - -



annie khan said:


> Hey all !!
> Please answer this question !
> What is the actual temperature in Haber process for the preparation of NH3 ??
> 400 or 450 ??





its exact 450...!

- - - Updated - - -



muhammad qasi said:


> Mcat 2012.docx
> MCAT 2012



its not Opening ..!!


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

AMNA .. MEHREEN !!
Friends .. tell me confirm one !!


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

range of temperature is 400 to 450 for haber process ........... but according to our book INDUSTRIAL CONDITIONS ARE BETWEEN PRESSURE OF 200 ATM TO 300 ATM AT ABOUT TEMPERATURE OF 400 ........... So if either of 400 or 450 is in option then we have to choose these ......... if both are in option then 400 is best selection according to our book........


----------

